

Hacker Redirects Barack Obama's site to hillaryclinton.com - rockstar9
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2008/04/21/hacker_redirects_barack_obamas_site_to_hillaryclintoncom.html

======
jamesbritt
Hacker?

